# rasdroid live wallpapers library



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

View attachment 558

View attachment 560

View attachment 562


This is my first apk. It is a library of some my boot animations baked into live wallpapers. 
*Market link*

This is my live wallpapers playlist on *YouTube *
And this is my boot animations playlist on *YouTube*

This app lets you download and install a small apk to browse my live wallpapers library.
*I like this stuff so i keep updating the library adding more lwps.
To check for new lwps, hit menu and refresh library: this will update the list
*

Below some videos:
*Androidian Physics*





*Dancing Android*





*Carbon Series*





*1up CM7 Gigglebread*





*Tesseract* (available in many colors)





*Android Logo* (available in many colors)





*TUX surfing the CM7 wave* (available in many colors)





*Bubbles*





*Bubbles and particles ring*





*Android is on Fire*





*Drizzle* (available in many colors)





*Jumping Totoro*





*Features:*
- Updates?! Press menu and then 'Update Library'
- Set fps
- Set low res pics to save memory
- Enable/disable Touch to drag the live wallpaper
- Enable/Disable Multi-touch to zoom the live wallpaper to the wanted size
- Online library with a lot more wallpapers to come

*App uses in-app purchase to unlock some of the lwps.*
*- Androidian Physics:* *free *(small trademark) and *paid *version
*- Drizzle:* cyan version free, others colors paid
*- Dancing Android*: free
*- Tux surfing the CM7 wave*: 5 colors free
*- Android and Bubbles:* paid
*- Android is on fire:* paid
*- Gigglebread:* free
*- Tesseract:* cyan version free, five different color paid
*- Tesseract with Android logo:* cyan version free, five different color paid
*- Android logo:* cyan version free, five different color paid
*- Jumping Totoro:* free

*In-app purchase is only a way to support the developer.*

*Market link*

*Please report bugs.*

Follow *rascarlo *on twitter for new lwps
Or subscribe to this thread


----------



## kid.vicious (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome list bro!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks dude!



"kid.vicious said:


> Awesome list bro!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Added a new Live Wall Paper for *Carbon Series*





*Free*


----------

